# Video of Painting a Hungarian Pointer



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/who-would-ever-think-i-would-sit-and.html

How many could watch all eight minutes? Beautiful work by the artist of a wonderful subject.

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I would :-[


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm at work right now and well, there goes 8 more minutes of work I didn't do


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I fell asleep 3 times watching the paint dry.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to do pencil drawings of animals - I think my next one will be of Riley. Now I just have to choose the picture. This could take a while...


----------

